# Help! Thoughts on Watchmaxx.com and Prestigetime.com vs AD



## kachted12 (May 12, 2018)

I'm currently in the process of buying my first proper timepiece, a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Automatic 1548470 - I'm almost positive about this watch - in this price range (4500-6000) JLC is simply unbeatable. Anyway, I was looking up pricing on the internet and saw that the official JLC price is about 6350 USD.

But then Prestigetime.com has the watch listed for 5080 USD and Watchmaxx.com has it listed for 4765 USD.

Now can anyone tell me why they are so much cheaper and why Watchmaxx is cheaper than Prestige? I know they're grey market dealers but I'd like to know what that entails. Should I and can I buy a JLC warranty separately? How much would it be? Also any experiences with either of these two dealers? Will the watches be authentic?

Finally, would I be able to get it from Authorized Delaers for JLC for this good of a price?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

The listed retail price from an Authorized Dealer is not necessarily written in stone unless it is a Rolex stainless steel sports watch! Since you are new to this, your sefest course of action IMO would be to buy from an AD rather than a grey dealer. Ask your JLC AD for his best price, and your experience should be hassle free, including a factory warranty as well as a relationship for possible future encounters.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

10-15% discount from an AD should be reasonable. Buy out of State which saves on sales tax. Also reach out to trusted vendors on the various forums who offer watches with full US warranties through their dealer contacts. These guys can get you 20-25% discount off MSRP. I did this with my Sector dial chronograph and got a 25% discount with warranty card stamped by an AD and valid for almost 2 years. No regrets.


----------



## kachted12 (May 12, 2018)

Porsche993 said:


> Also reach out to trusted vendors on the various forums who offer watches with full US warranties through their dealer contacts. These guys can get you 20-25% discount off MSRP. .


Where can I reach out to these vendors?


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

kachted12 said:


> Where can I reach out to these vendors?


In the FS section on WUS, TRF, Omega Forums. Watchrecon is also a good resource


----------



## kachted12 (May 12, 2018)

I hate to sound naive, but would you be able to link me to that section?


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

You should be able to get between an 18-20% discount off MSRP at an AD.

Personally, I would go the AD route for piece of mind.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

FirstF80InSpace said:


> You should be able to get between an 18-20% discount off MSRP at an AD.


 Not in the DFW area. Discount was 0-10% in the AD's I visited.


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

I bought my JLC from Jomashop. It was the absolute lowest price, no sales tax, free overnight delivery, and the watch was perfect. Just saying...


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Redleg25 said:


> I bought my JLC from Jomashop. It was the absolute lowest price, no sales tax, free overnight delivery, and the watch was perfect. Just saying...


Caveat is that there is no official JLC warranty with a Jomashop or Graymarket dealer and I wouldn't want their watchmaker working on the timepiece if something goes wrong. Repair costs could be $500 to over a $1000 is something goes wrong. Worth considering.


----------

